# To wind someone up



## ayupshiplad

Oi, gente,

Há alguém que sabe como traduzir 'to wind someone up' em português? 

Cheers.


----------



## azul84

Olá ayupshiplad!

Significa irritar alguém. _"Mark was winding me up on purpose (Mark estava me irritando de propósito)"._

Abraços.


----------



## Que trem doido

Quando penso na frase "all wound up", tem dois significados para mim.  O primeiro é que estou animado de mais.  
"Bebi quase um litro de chá preto, estou *all wound up*".

Mas tambem já ouvi essa frase usado num contexto mais sexual.  *All wound up* seria como ter MUITO desejo de ter sexo, mas muito mesmo!

Porém, não sei como traduzir esses sentimentos....  (Que pena)


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal usa-se a palavra "arreliar", que tem um sentido parecido com _to tease_. Talvez sirva como tradução.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> Em Portugal usa-se a palavra "arreliar", que tem um sentido parecido com _to tease_. Talvez sirva como tradução.


 
Seria comprendido pelos brasileiros? Ou deveria dizer 'estou a brincar contigo'...?

Cheers!


----------



## Macunaíma

ayupshiplad said:


> Seria comprendido pelos brasileiros? Ou deveria dizer 'estou a brincar contigo'...?


 
Seria compreendida, sim, claro. Arreliar nesse sentido é muito usada pelos nordestinos e todo mundo entende, mas brincar com (mess around with) seria o mais comum aqui na minha parte do país.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Que trem doido said:


> Quando penso na frase "all wound up", tem dois significados para mim. O primeiro é que estou animado de mais.
> "Bebi quase um litro de chá preto, estou *all wound up*".
> 
> Mas tambem já ouvi essa frase usado num contexto mais sexual. *All wound up* seria como ter MUITO desejo de ter sexo, mas muito mesmo!
> 
> Porém, não sei como traduzir esses sentimentos.... (Que pena)


 
To wind someone up e all wound up não são a mesma coisa! Talvez não seja uma expressão americana? To wind someone up so tem um significado, parecido a 'to tease'...

(P.s, someone has sex on the brain! )


----------



## Outsider

"Puxar o saco", será que servia? (É muito grosseiro?)


----------



## ayupshiplad

Very off-topic, but can't believe I said 'comprendido'. What on earth is wrong with me?!


----------



## faranji

Outsider said:


> "Puxar o saco", será que servia? (É muito grosseiro?)


 
Acho que você quis dizer 'encher o saco', Out. (Embora um puxa-saco também possa chegar a ser involuntáriamente irritante.)

Também temos 'pirraçar', né?


----------



## Macunaíma

Encher alguém (annoy or bore sb)
Irritar alguém
Zuar alguém (como quando você irrita alguém só para se divertir)
Infernizar alguém (make life hell for sb)
Encher o saco de alguém (same as Encher Alguém, only nowadays we tend to use only Encher more often)
Azucrinar alguém (Bug sb, persistently annoy them)
Brincar com alguém (tease sb, play a joke on them)


...sei lá. There are just too many ways of saying it to count.


----------



## faranji

Uma outra:

Alugar alguém.


----------



## Outsider

faranji said:
			
		

> Acho que você quis dizer 'encher o saco', Out.


Tem razão, Faranji.

Reparem que o sentido de _to wind someone up_ não é totalmente negativo. Acho que é mais como provocar para obter alguma reacção. "Arreliar", "azucrinar" (lembrando a Maria Bethânia) e "encher o saco" parecem-me boas traduções.


----------



## MOC

"to wind someone up" acontece muito por exemplo no futebol em que um jogador está a marcar outro e constantemente a dizer "não vales nada", "nem correr sabes", "a minha avó joga melhor", etc, com o intuito de que o adversário comece a enervar-se e deixe de pensar com clareza, o que o fará jogar pior. 

Eu gostei das opções "irritar", "arreliar" e "azucrinar".


----------



## Archimec

'chatear' ? (Não sei se alguém já o disse)


----------



## azul84

Macunaíma said:


> Seria compreendida, sim, claro. Arreliar nesse sentido é muito usada pelos nordestinos e todo mundo entende, mas brincar com (mess around with) seria o mais comum aqui na minha parte do país.


 
Como vai Macunaíma!
Aqui em Recife o pessoal usa arretar. "_Este cabra (ou cabra-da-peste) está me arretando"_. "_Tô ficando arretado com ele_."
Abraços.


----------



## white_ray

Em português de Portugal pode significar:

 "chatear alguém, implicar, embirrar com alguém, maçar alguém, tudo isto num registo bem coloquial. 

Concordo com o facto que "To wind someone up" possa não tem um significado tão pejorativo, dependentemente do tom do interlocutor numa determinada situação. Neste caso, num registo de lingua (ainda) mais descontraido e entre amigos pode ser traduzido como:

"Ele estava so a meter-se comigo!" ou ainda "Ele estava so a reinar comigo!" / "He was just winding me up!" 

com o sentido de "chatea-lo, mas mais na bincadeira".


----------



## andre luis

Ou ainda :
Enrolar alguém.


----------



## uchi.m

Ok, mais uma doação de 2 centavos de real: pentelhar alguém.


----------



## white_ray

"Enrolar" não tem também o sentido de "enganar alguém"?
 
 Estou totalmente de acordo com o "pentelhar" em português do Brasil, comparativamente ao "meter-se/reinar com alguém"!


----------

